# Can you build your own solar panels?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems more like a $$ making scheme to me
Your own windmill & solar heater/water heater - Yes
Panels - I don't think so

If you could the info would be all over the Internet
You can assemble your own panel from smaller panels
But usually less powerful & reliable then Mfg panels

I'd look into passive solar heating & hot water heating

There is plenty of free information on how to assemble a large panel from smaller panels, such as:
http://www.mdpub.com/SolarPanel/index.html


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I did a search for diyhotwater.com, and I actually got their e-book for free off of some Canadian website. 70 page pdf booklet. Pretty basic stuff. Pretty amateur, imho.

Also be warned, the search also turned up a zillion hits that included Clickbank and affiliate marketing. 

And being a jaded cynic, I question the motive of this thread. This just may be a way for the affiliate to drive traffic to the seller, so they can make their commission.


----------



## SunnLight (Aug 26, 2009)

*solar panel diy*

personally I think you shouldnt have to pay for that info. If you want to build your own solar panel you can just check here:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~hante

It is possible build your own panels, it is just going to take a lot of effort. 

Sunny


----------



## mboxwell (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is a good site to highlight the pitfalls of making your own photovoltaic panels: http://www.diysolar.com/

As I said before, if you want to make your own solar energy from scratch, do it for the fun of it - because its a challenge. The price of ready made solar panels, built in a clean production environment and with a life expectancy of 25 years plus, is falling all the time - its now got to the point where the difference in cost between building your own and buying ready made is just a few dollars for a 60-100 watt panel - so long as you are prepared to spend time to shop around and hunt out the bargains (eBay is a good start, but also check the Amazon marketplace and all the backwater web sites).

Incidentally, I made my own solar hot water system from stuff I had lying around - just for the fun of it, in order to provide hot water for my ancient caravan. It cost me less than $10 and generated about 20 litres of piping hot water on sunny days, but zilch when it was overcast. But hey - for $10, I'm not complaining!


----------

